# Steele SP-GG300 Generator wont start



## jdelsontro (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello,
im hoping to get some ideas as to what i might be doing wrong. I purchased a Steele SP-GG300 power generator last winter. I only started the generator one time last year just to make sure everything was working properly. I fueled it up added oil and pull started it with no problems. I went to start the generator this season and it wont crank up at all. I added fresh gasoline and oil, followed the instructions on the top of the generator as i did the first time ( throttle closed, fuel is open, turned the power button on) and when i pull the cord i get nothing. Anyone have any ideas what i might be doing wrong? The spark plug is still brand new and clean. I checked the wiring and i do see a black wire with a split / two female ends one is connect but one is open. I don't see any other place for this to connect to. This is a brand new generator only started one time but that was last November. If anyone has experienced the same or has any ideas what i can do to get this started i appreciate it.
thanks,
Joe


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

*Gummy gas*

Hello jdelsontro
I think that your problem is related to the condition of the fuel inside the carburetor. After several months without flowing through the very little passages inside the carb, gasoline without conditioner creates some kind of gums which obstructs conducts preventing a normal starting.
In accordance with the user’s manual of your generator, it is necessary to follow certain procedures, described there, to avoid hard startings as in your case.
It will be necessary to clean the carb, but if the gen set in under warranty you may use it, if you prefer and if it applies..
Regards.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I agree with Osviur. The carb is likely gummed up.

But, check for spark first. If that's good then it pretty much confirms the fuel problem.


----------

